# Help to overclock i7-4510U



## Luumpyy (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi.
i have this pc: acer aspire V3-572G
intel i7-4510U processor
This pc can work at 3.1 Ghz without any problem, but, since they change my version of windows it is stuck at 2 Ghz, I want to overclock it and make it work at 3Ghz.
I'm tired of reading forums and everyone recommending that it is better to leave the standard configuration for possible heat problems.
just answer me how to overclock if my computer breaks, it's mine, not yours.

If my computer comes prepared to work at 3.1Ghz and for some reason it is blocked at 2 and I know that I have seen this processor working at 3.1 in video games without giving problems


thanks.


----------



## Luumpyy (Jan 18, 2021)

.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Activating Intel Turbo Boost on demand possible ?


> Post by *LMiller7* 26 Mar 2020
> 
> Turbo Boost is under the control of the CPU. With the power options you have some control over the parameters under which it will operate but the CPU makes the ultimate decision as to when to activate Turbo Boost and how long to maintain it. Even the OS cannot override this.
> 
> ...


In other words, if you were able to force it to constantly run at it's Turbo Boost speed of 3.1 GHZ, it could overheat and potentially melt itself and set the laptop (and whatever else) on fire.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Forcing an overclock condition on any type of processor, CPU or GPU, is tempting a meltdown. There is very little to gain in doing so, and much to lose if it fails. Many modern processors have a self-protection scheme in the microcode. If it gets too hot, it will throttle itself down to a safe operating temperature. There is no point in trying to push one beyond its limit.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Luumpyy said:


> Hi.
> i have this pc: acer aspire V3-572G
> intel i7-4510U processor
> This pc can work at 3.1 Ghz without any problem, but, since they change my version of windows it is stuck at 2 Ghz, I want to overclock it and make it work at 3Ghz.
> ...


You really want to OC it.....then go to Overclock.net. Them guys and gals will get you fixed up. The thing to keep in mind is....OC'ing produces a lot of extra heat and the CPU needs a more beefier CPU cooler then the standard CPU cooler and even some aftermarket coolers. Then there's the limitations and life span of OC'ing the CPU as mentioned above.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Overclocking a processor isn't the issue here it's trying to overclock a processor in a laptop. It's dumb. A laptop is meant for portability - usability - minimalism - and you need to let it run cool. Gaming laptops are a bit different but inherit the same closed space heat issues even with more internal fans trust me I have worked on hundreds of those. Let your laptop be what it is. Overclocking is fine been doing it for 20 years running but only on desktops. I'm smart enough to allow laptops to be laptops.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

SpareChange said:


> Overclocking a processor isn't the issue here it's trying to overclock a processor in a laptop. It's dumb. A laptop is meant for portability - usability - minimalism - and you need to let it run cool. Gaming laptops are a bit different but inherit the same closed space heat issues even with more internal fans trust me I have worked on hundreds of those. Let your laptop be what it is. Overclocking is fine been doing it for 20 years running but only on desktops. I'm smart enough to allow laptops to be laptops.


I have an older Dell laptop. It has a dual-core i5 processor. It gets warm idling. Putting any type of continous load on it and the temperature soars. The air vent on the left end gets hot enough that I can barely touch it. Most laptops that I am aware of use heat-pipe cooling. This is compact to maintain portability of the machine. The primary intended use of laptops is in business environments doing things like word-processing, spreadsheets, and email. These processes present virtually no load on a CPU. Using them for anything else is asking for big-time problems. As the man above wrote, "I am smart enough to allow laptops to be laptops."


----------

